
You Can Charge a USB-C Macbook Pro from Another USB-C Macbook Pro - yohannes
Handy if you&#x27;re in a conference &#x2F; meeting and your buddy has a full charge. Just plug in your usb-c to usb-c cable to charge up.
======
yohannes
The first one that get plugged in is the one that gets charged.

------
akhatri_aus
Which one charges which?

